# Cost of living in calgary



## paul9695 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi this is my first posting and I am looking to relocate to calgary, but what I want to know is what is the average cost of living in calgary


----------



## SnappyG (May 27, 2011)

Hi Paul,

You don't state where you would be moving from so I don't know how to compare. I can just give you our experience. We moved to Calgary from the Seattle, WA area last summer. Overall, we find all goods & services to cost significantly more than we were paying in Seattle.

Examples for Calgary living:
Rent: $1100 for a 2 bedroom/1 bath home rental (the top floor only of a former split level) in a modest, working-class neighborhood.
Utilities: It cost us nearly $200 to heat this house last month (natural gas). Electric was $75. Cable/internet cost is $130/mo.
Food: What used to cost us $150/week in US, now costs $220+ (for two people). Dairy (milk and cheese) are EXTREMELY high here for some reason (odd to me since this is cattle country) as are most fruits and vegetables ("warm crops" like peppers and tomatoes are significantly higher). Bread runs around $4.50-$5.00/loaf unless you get a deal.
Gas: Gas is by liter here - and runs appx 20-30 cents total/gallon more than Seattle

Feeding two of us at fast food (McD's, Burger King, DQ, etc.) costs $20 for the two of us. Nicer dining (family style restaurant) costs $60 for the two of us. Finer dining costs upwards of $100.

If you are from the US - and plan to wire transfer any $$ back to US accounts - BEWARE of the costs involved in first exchanging Canadian dollars for US and then the added costs to do the actual transfer. Very costly. It was a learning experience.

Hope that helps...


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cost of Living

the above site might help...


----------



## paul9695 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you, I should have said that I am from the uk and looking to relocate, but you have given me some excellent information which will help


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Along the same lines, another comparison website that you might find helpful is ....

Cost Of Living Comparison


----------



## paul9695 (Nov 26, 2011)

SnappyG said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> You don't state where you would be moving from so I don't know how to compare. I can just give you our experience. We moved to Calgary from the Seattle, WA area last summer. Overall, we find all goods & services to cost significantly more than we were paying in Seattle.
> 
> ...


Thanks sorry moving from the UK, Peterborough


----------

